# General > The Literature Network >  Cloudflare blocking access

## PeterL

Never mind. There was a temporary glitch in Cloudflare that prevent me from posting a link on facebook to my blog on Lit Net, but the glitch disappeared, and we hope that it will stay away.

----------

